# VBA Absoluter Pfad



## TaylorDorton (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo, habe mir ein VBA Formular gebastelt welches eine Vorlage mit Inhalt füllt.
Das Problem ist nun, das die Vorlage selbst auf einem Laufwerk in einem Netzwerk liegt 
und somit der Pfad von jedem Rechner bzw. vom VBA Formular zu der Vorlage ein anderer ist. Wie bewerkstellige ich es nicht von Rechner zu Rechner zu laufen und den Pfad in das VBA Formular Manuelleinzugeben sondern das ich die Form Innerhalb des Netzwerks von jedem Rechner Problemlos Ausführen kann und diese die Vorlage auch findet  

Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Greetz TaylorDorton


----------



## DrSoong (26. Juli 2005)

Ich steh bei deiner Fragestellung ein bißchen an, mal sehen, ob ich es richtig verstanden habe:

Dur hast eine Vorlage auf einem Netzlaufwerk und du brauchst den Pfad zu dieser Vorlage (der auf jedem Computer anders sein kann). Dann kannst du den Pfad ganz einfach so abfragen:

```
Pfad = ActiveDocument.AttachedTemplate.Path
```

Wenns das nicht war, erklär mir bitte etwas genauer, was du brauchst.


Der Doc!


----------



## TaylorDorton (26. Juli 2005)

Nicht ganz, aber Danke.
Die Vorlage (ein normales .doc) ist aber nicht Aktiv, 
sie wird erst Aufgerufen wenn das Formular abgeschlossen wird.

Der Code dazu nach dem der Vorgangsbutton ausgeführt wird:


```
'Öffnen des Auszufüllenden Templ. >>Vorsicht Absoluter Pfad<<

strDateiName = "F:\TP Steuerung\Formular Aktion\TVH Vorlage.doc"
Documents.Add Template:=strDateiName
```

Das Problem, ist wie gesagt, das der Pfad nur von einem Rechner funktioniert,
bei dem nächsten Rechner ist der Laufwerksbuchstabe wieder ein anderer.
Da bei der Einrichtung des Netzlaufwerks, auf die jeweiligen Rechner, 
die Buchstaben Local frei wählbar sind.


----------



## TaylorDorton (26. Juli 2005)

Danke, Problem gelöst
Der Admin war so Frei mir den Laufwerkspfad zu nennen ;-)

greetz TaylorDorton


----------

